# How Often Can You Roll?



## BlazedMonkey (May 14, 2011)

So yesterday we were talking about rolling and one friend said once every 3 months (ideally) and another once every month. Obviously though people roll day after day every week and do ok? 

What would be ideal time to wait for health/experience? 
And what would happen if you rolled once a week, or even twice probably diminished experience? Would it do any permanent damage?


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 14, 2011)

3 times a year is a safe bet if you want to enjoy MDMA for the long haul... 


i used to roll 1-2 times a week for over a year and now the magic is pretty much gone. It made my reaction time very slow and gave me some pretty bad social anxiety to, i got to the point where being around more then 10 people at a time would freak me the fuck out and drive me crazy. Luckily i feel i have fully recovered from all of this, but still i dont enjoy MDMA like i used to.


Also long term effects could depend on what the pressed tabs are cut with.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 14, 2011)

yea man, i know ppl who roll everyday.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (May 14, 2011)

Damn well glad youre over all that michael, yah i have a Foaf who has been rolling the past 3/4 days as well as doing lots of lots of other stuff (should probably slow down :/) 
I probably roll about 3 times a year on average so i should be on tract then


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 14, 2011)

Damn that kid's body is going to be so over worked. He needs to stop before his body shut's down. 


Yeah im glad to, im finally back to the point where i enjoy MDMA 1-2 times a year, but generally another psychedelic has to be involved if im going to take it. But yeah BM, you should be solid


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 14, 2011)

but they are so cgheap, i dont see hoiw u only do it 3 or so times a year. and i have never done anything but smoke weed so i have no experience. but really the pill man out here got em 5bucks a pill and everyubody coppin em almost daily mixing it wit beer n coke .


----------



## canndo (May 14, 2011)

MDMA has a serum half life of 6 to 8 hours. Do the math from there. 200 mg in 8 hours is 100 mg. 100 mg in 8 hours is 50......


----------



## asdf1 (May 14, 2011)

I've always read and heard once every 2 to 6 months is safe..

But what about "losing the magic". I love MDMA and never want to lose the feeling it creates. Is this an inevitable end to it for everybody or is it just if you do it too much or what? I've only done it 3 times in my life. All about within the past year. If I continue at this pace will the fun of it eventually fade away. And should I ever increase the dose or should I always get the same effects off the same dose if i space it out?


----------



## canndo (May 14, 2011)

Of course you need to take into account time to replenish what ever neurocemicals are being generated and exhausted by the body as well.


----------



## lsmartman1982 (May 14, 2011)

MDMA was actually developed as a pharmaceutical drug in Europe. Then they discovered it did not have the benefit that they expected. What makes it harmful is the cutting agents used to make it into a pressed pill form.


----------



## canndo (May 14, 2011)

lsmartman1982 said:


> MDMA was actually developed as a pharmaceutical drug in Europe. Then they discovered it did not have the benefit that they expected. What makes it harmful is the cutting agents used to make it into a pressed pill form.


 
Um.... no.

Just because something was made as a pharmaceutical drug does not mean it is harmless. Recent studies indicate that it does have harmful long term effects.

Experiments indicate that both moderate and high dose or rapidly repeated MDMA exposure may lead to long-lasting changes in neurons that make serotonin. Serotonergic changes have been demonstrated experimentally in the brains of all mammalian species studied, with most studies involving rats. In these studies, the brains of animals who are given high or repeated doses of MDMA show long-term decreases in all measures of serotonergic functioning, including concentrations of serotonin, tryptophan hydroxylase, and binding of the serotonin transporter protein. Although measures of serotonin are decreased, there are no decreases in the number of cells in the dorsal raphe, which indicates that the serotonin neurons have not died. Limited studies attempting to stain and photograph serotonergic axons shortly after high-dose MDMA exposure have reported that axons appear swollen and misshapen, as if they might be degenerating. However, few studies have attempted to stain and examine axons and with the measures commonly used in MDMA studies it is difficult or impossible to distinguish axon loss from decreases in production of markers of serotonin.[42][43]


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 14, 2011)

The tolerance built by one dose of MDMA is dissipated after a few weeks. That is, the first time you took a dose of MDMA, the tolerance was gone after a few weeks. But as we all know, MDMA is a phenethylamine, a phenethylamine of the amphetamine class. Unlike Tryptamines which build a strong tolerance rapidly, which dissipates just as rapidly, Phenethylamines tolerance is built gradually. Which means it goes away gradually. Repeated use while the tolerance is still there, further cements the tolerance and prevents it from going away effectively and as soon as possible. If you haven't had any MDMA in over a year, taking a dose would mean, a month after you took it, you'd be virtually back to baseline. If you've been involved with heavy MDMA abuse in your past, you may honestly never reach baseline again, but it doesn't mean you can no longer partake in MDMA and reach good effects. It just means you'll need to be wiser for the wear. So people, give it a couple months in between your consumption, and never let the magic desert you.


----------



## asdf1 (May 14, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> The tolerance built by one dose of MDMA is dissipated after a few weeks. That is, the first time you took a dose of MDMA, the tolerance was gone after a few weeks. But as we all know, MDMA is a phenethylamine, a phenethylamine of the amphetamine class. Unlike Tryptamines which build a strong tolerance rapidly, which dissipates just as rapidly, Phenethylamines tolerance is built gradually. Which means it goes away gradually. Repeated use while the tolerance is still there, further cements the tolerance and prevents it from going away effectively and as soon as possible. If you haven't had any MDMA in over a year, taking a dose would mean, a month after you took it, you'd be virtually back to baseline. If you've been involved with heavy MDMA abuse in your past, you may honestly never reach baseline again, but it doesn't mean you can no longer partake in MDMA and reach good effects. It just means you'll need to be wiser for the wear. So people, give it a couple months in between your consumption, and never let the magic desert you.


Thanks for the informative post!

So basically once every 2 months brings you back to baseline everytime?

And as for it being unharmful because it was a pharmacuticle. Sorry dude your wrong. MDMA in its pure form is still harmful just the bad rep it gets in modern society is caused by all of the dangerous shit they put in pressed pills. Pure molly is your safest bet but still harmful to some extent.


----------



## lsmartman1982 (May 14, 2011)

I did not say MDMA was harmless, but the cutting agents are more harmful to you than the MDMA itself.


----------



## asdf1 (May 14, 2011)

lsmartman1982 said:


> I did not say MDMA was harmless, but the cutting agents are more harmful to you than the MDMA itself.


Right! than I misunderstood. I sometimes don't believe how easy it is for me to get molly and lsd. Makes me feel guilty when all some people can get is dirty pills. And I didn't even need to look that hard. Feels bad man


----------



## BlazedMonkey (May 14, 2011)

asdf1 said:


> Right! than I misunderstood. I sometimes don't believe how easy it is for me to get molly and lsd. Makes me feel guilty when all some people can get is dirty pills. And I didn't even need to look that hard. Feels bad man


Hahaha i feel good for you though sir! Glad someones getting primo stuff 

And what is this nonsense about MDMA not working as a pharm drug? Have you seen the PTSD studies?!? MDMA kicks ass at fixing issues like that especially with help from a therapist.


----------



## Tenner (May 14, 2011)

asdf1 said:


> Right! than I misunderstood. I sometimes don't believe how easy it is for me to get molly and lsd. Makes me feel guilty when all some people can get is dirty pills. And I didn't even need to look that hard. Feels bad man


I don`t think those people care too much to be honest  Just have your own fun


----------



## asdf1 (May 14, 2011)

Tenner said:


> I don`t think those people care too much to be honest  Just have your own fun


If only the world could wake up and legalize this shit we could all have safe access. People who are gonna do drugs are gonna do drugs. People who aren't, aren't. A very small percentage of the population would change their minds if we had full legalization. I'm still not going to do meth but at least a methhead will have clean product with clean needles and such.


----------



## Tenner (May 14, 2011)

asdf1 said:


> If only the world could wake up and legalize this shit we could all have safe access. People who are gonna do drugs are gonna do drugs. People who aren't, aren't. A very small percentage of the population would change their minds if we had full legalization. I'm still not going to do meth but at least a methhead will have clean product with clean needles and such.


The government wants everyone to be closed minded needy consumers of bullshit, then it happens that we fight over the bullshit and get killed in wars


----------



## codemiister (May 14, 2011)

i agree. 3 times a year is a safe number. once every month is too much, your not giving your brain enough time to build up serotonin. SO if you want the "magic" to last 3 times a year is a safe number.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 14, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> The tolerance built by one dose of MDMA is dissipated after a few weeks. That is, the first time you took a dose of MDMA, the tolerance was gone after a few weeks. But as we all know, MDMA is a phenethylamine, a phenethylamine of the amphetamine class. Unlike Tryptamines which build a strong tolerance rapidly, which dissipates just as rapidly, Phenethylamines tolerance is built gradually. Which means it goes away gradually. Repeated use while the tolerance is still there, further cements the tolerance and prevents it from going away effectively and as soon as possible. If you haven't had any MDMA in over a year, taking a dose would mean, a month after you took it, you'd be virtually back to baseline. If you've been involved with heavy MDMA abuse in your past, you may honestly never reach baseline again, but it doesn't mean you can no longer partake in MDMA and reach good effects. It just means you'll need to be wiser for the wear. So people, give it a couple months in between your consumption, and never let the magic desert you.


This is almost romantic, I like


----------



## Skuxx (May 14, 2011)

I wouldn't do it too much. Did it a bunch back in the early 2000's, and it lost it's magic now. Whenever I do it now, I blow through a gram in a night, and don't even get off like I used to from 200mg. Of course I still enjoy it.... but it's just not as euphoric.

when you first start doing it, it's hard to resist. I would suggest keeping it to only a few times a year.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (May 15, 2011)

i think what everyones trying to say is that if its something you really enjoy, your gonna wanna space it out and really cherish every experience. just think, great things are even greater in time.


----------



## NP88 (May 15, 2011)

Would the 2-3 month rule of thumb still apply if you take substances that have an mdma Like feel, such as 6apb and mephedrone? Is it still considering rolling when one takes non mdma?


----------

